# Zwirbelbrot



## muhkuhmuh (Nov 3, 2017)

Hallo

heute hab ich das Zwirbelbrot aus dem Brot Back Buch Nr1 von Lutz Geißler gebacken. Hier ist der Blog von Lutz Geißler 
https://www.ploetzblog.de/

Hier ist ein link zu einem Blogbeitrag wo das Rezept angegeben ist.
https://rositakerren.wordpress.com/2015/02/04/zwirbelbrot-von-lutz-geisler/


----------



## motocrash (Nov 3, 2017)

Sehr schones Brot !


----------



## okie362 (Nov 3, 2017)

No idea what you said but man o man that looks good (or gut?).


----------



## motocrash (Nov 3, 2017)

okie362 said:


> No idea what you said but man o man that looks good (or gut?).


Ja gut. I said very nice bread.


----------



## lovethemeats (Nov 3, 2017)

Don't have to know what they are saying. The food does all the talking.
Thats what nice. Good looking food. Whats not to love about fresh bread to eat. Bet it was delicious.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 3, 2017)

lovethemeats said:


> Don't have to know what they are saying. The food does all the talking.
> Thats what nice. Good looking food. Whats not to love about fresh bread to eat. Bet it was delicious.


And cooked outside in a stone hearth no less !


----------



## griz400 (Nov 3, 2017)

Very nice .. just wishing I could smell it .. that kinda smell just runs through the whole house .. points to you


----------

